# i wonder why??? (PF)***UPDATED***



## Dupree (Feb 5, 2010)

the north metro nwtf gave dnr a check for $2000 to buy seed and fertilizer for food plots on paulding forest & sheffield last year but the check has never been cashed. (as of december). 

***after some searching the money was located at one of the dnr offices and is planned on being used for spring food plots***


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 5, 2010)

things that make you hmm


----------



## Dupree (Feb 5, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> things that make you hmm



yup, they complain about no funds but when they are handed to them they dont use it.


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 5, 2010)

Man that's just plum sorry. I know they got the equipment for it.
Guess if they cashed the check they would actually have to do something to show for it.


----------



## Drycreek (Feb 7, 2010)

It would be nice to have all the openings  on sheffield planted again,like they were in the late 90s and early 2000s,,,


----------



## Dupree (Feb 7, 2010)

Sheffield WO said:


> Ya'll sure are hard on a fellow.  I heard they allocated $4,000 for Paulding Forest-Sheffield WMAs.  I've left telephone messages and sent e-mails trying to confirm this.  Keep in touch if ya'll hear anything more.  Be nice to get some grain sorghum and corn in the ground this spring.




i should have stated in the original post that the money was sent to the regional office. I dont think it ever made it to your level. You may want to contact them (armuchee i think) and find out.


----------



## yellowhammer (Feb 7, 2010)

*a thought*

Here`s a thought.Hunters are willing to foot their own bill,in most cases.There is a lotta WMA interest.Suppose DNR hosted turkey shoots at WMAs.Only the shotgun shells would be supplied,no prizes to be bought.Shooters buy a shot(or shell)as most shoots go.The prizes would be slots on special hunts,ie,a 2-3 day quota hunt on said WMA the weekend before season.Money from the shoots would be used for food plots next season.I know that our Reps.would have to make this into law.Friends of said WMA could also do some free work on shoot day,freeing up DNR.Unpaid hunter-safety instructors could be recruited to help DNR run the shoots.Is this too far-fetched?Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 8, 2010)

yellowhammer said:


> Is this too far-fetched?



yes


----------



## RVGuy (Feb 8, 2010)

They can't even get free money to the right channels. They surely couldn't coordinate a turkey shoot without screwing that up.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 8, 2010)

ironman48 said:


> Well, when you guys track down the elusive, infamous check, see how much of it can be used to replace the Sheffield WMA sign that has been stolen off  the area at the main gate..yep, the big wooden sign has disappeared? yep, stolen, gone. Can't blame DNR for this one.



check was for food plots, not fixing/replacing things. i think that forage for the wildlife is more important than letting people know what wma they are on.


----------



## RVGuy (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree, that's the problem with giving money to the State through conservation organizations.  It not being used, or being used for something other than what it was intended.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 8, 2010)

btw, anyone who woild like to join the north metro chapter of the nwtf we have a banquet march 5 in hiram. shoot me a pm if your interested or want some tickets.


----------



## truetalker (Feb 11, 2010)

i no where the money went and you will to soon.you only no what your told or what you hear.if you new that much you should no where the money is and when it will be used.maybe you need to become the new AM .


----------



## truetalker (Feb 11, 2010)

yellowhammer said:


> Here`s a thought.Hunters are willing to foot their own bill,in most cases.There is a lotta WMA interest.Suppose DNR hosted turkey shoots at WMAs.Only the shotgun shells would be supplied,no prizes to be bought.Shooters buy a shot(or shell)as most shoots go.The prizes would be slots on special hunts,ie,a 2-3 day quota hunt on said WMA the weekend before season.Money from the shoots would be used for food plots next season.I know that our Reps.would have to make this into law.Friends of said WMA could also do some free work on shoot day,freeing up DNR.Unpaid hunter-safety instructors could be recruited to help DNR run the shoots.Is this too far-fetched?Feedback appreciated.


 im all for that.what about a work day for volunteer's to help put food plots or any other need's.other WMA's do this


----------



## Dupree (Feb 11, 2010)

truetalker said:


> i no where the money went and you will to soon.you only no what your told or what you hear.if you new that much you should no where the money is and when it will be used.maybe you need to become the new AM .



well then why dont you enlighten us all and quit  

All that anyone knows is what they read, hear, see. You dont have things just magically pop into our head.


----------



## RVGuy (Feb 12, 2010)

truetalker said:


> i no where the money went and you will to soon.you only no what your told or what you hear.if you new that much you should no where the money is and when it will be used.maybe you need to become the new AM .



Let me guess?....It went to your Jack Daniels fund?...Maybe it should have been spent for "hooked on phonics".


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Feb 12, 2010)

if the check aint been cashed it aint went anywhere and if it's over 90 day's it sure want cause it's void


----------



## truetalker (Feb 12, 2010)

RVGuy said:


> Let me guess?....It went to your Jack Daniels fund?...Maybe it should have been spent for "hooked on phonics".


i like crown and why dont you send me you hooked on phonics cd.ill give it a try


----------



## truetalker (Feb 12, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> well then why dont you enlighten us all and quit
> 
> All that anyone knows is what they read, hear, see. You dont have things just magically pop into our head.


i did not start this tread.you did if you are going to start something this big get your facts right.its not my place to to tell you were the money went.you will no soon.you hunt this land to.im not starting nothing


----------



## Dupree (Feb 12, 2010)

truetalker said:


> i did not start this tread.you did if you are going to start something this big get your facts right.its not my place to to tell you were the money went.you will no soon.you hunt this land to.im not starting nothing



the only thing i have said is that money was given for food plots and as of december it had not been used. I also stated that it was sent to the regional office and not to the local level.  I have not stated any "facts" that werent right to my knowledge. Everyone that utilizes this property should be concerned, that is why i am saying if you know something that we dont, then why dont you share?
I know that the AM has tried to contact one of the head people for north metro nwtf. I will call him to see if they ever spoke since you are being tight lipped about everything.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 12, 2010)

the money was found, and is going to be used for spring food plots.


----------



## bird dog (Feb 12, 2010)

I know what the facts are and I can enlighten all of you. Just give me a call.  770-652-4188


----------



## Dupree (Feb 12, 2010)

bird dog said:


> I know what the facts are and I can enlighten all of you. Just give me a call.  770-652-4188



thanks jim!


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 12, 2010)

Well i am glad to see some progress for plots is gona come from all this.If it was not for what has been discussed on here probably would have never been resolved or even known about.


----------



## bird dog (Feb 13, 2010)

All you guys that are glad that the money was found, you need to come to NWTF banquet on march the 5th at the Hiram Community center behind the police station in Hiram.  That is how we raised the money that the DNR got. We also had a jakes day with fishing and a snake show it was great we 45 kids show up.  We were able to give the 4-H shotting team 500.00 to help them get the things that they need.  But it takes people getting involved to make it all work.   We also gave region 1 2000.00 for burning equipment to use on the WMA's in region 1.  We netted on our banquet last year 4500.00, you do the math we put it all back in the area for our use.  You want to help keep this thing going give me a call I will get you pluged in no problem.  Jim 770-652-4188


----------

